# Strawberry Jam



## ffemt128 (Sep 10, 2010)

Is making this really as easy as everything I'm reading? We wanted to make jam to go with our strawberry wine for Christmas presents and I've never done this before. I purchased our water bath and I have about 30 lbs of berries left in 4 lb ziplock bags in the freezer. We are planning on making over Thanksgiving when my daughter is home from school so she can help.


----------



## Julie (Sep 10, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> Is making this really as easy as everything I'm reading? We wanted to make jam to go with our strawberry wine for Christmas presents and I've never done this before. I purchased our water bath and I have about 30 lbs of berries left in 4 lb ziplock bags in the freezer. We are planning on making over Thanksgiving when my daughter is home from school so she can help.



I make a strawberry freezer jam that is great and very easy. Get a packet of Sure-Jell and follow the directions for freezer jam. You will love it.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Sep 12, 2010)

This season I have made Strawberry jelly, Strawberry Jam, Peach jelly and Blackberry jelly. 
The Blackberry scored big on SWMBO's approval chart and on the daughter's.
One batch of Strawberry set up perfectly, one didn't. The same with the peach. When using the pectin to make it set up I have to agree with them saying follow the directions to the T.
It is very simple and ejoyable seeing your handiwork.
But just FYI, the peach that didn't set up made a fine peach syrup for pancakes.
Good luck.


----------

